

How do you keep track of your job applications/interviews? - shogun21

When applying to jobs, do you use any websites or software to keep track of when you applied for a job, did an interview, and when to follow up?<p>Thanks!
======
pruth
I usually use a text file or excel spreadsheet to keep track of these things.
I've never applied to so many that I couldn't keep track of them in my head.

